# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Element par dfaut d'une DropDown list, suppression de l'item vide

## Samic

Hello tout le monde,

Dans un document InfoPath, j'utilise une liste droulante qui recherche ses valeurs  partir d'une source de donnes externe (c'est un fichier XML).

Mon problme c'est que le premier lment affich dans la liste est un lment vide, alors qu'il n'y en a pas dans mon fichier XML. J'aimerai supprimer cet lment et dfinir un lment par dfaut.

J'ai russi  dfinir un lment par dfaut en allant dans :
Source de donnes > Bouton droit sur mon champ > Proprits > Champ "Valeur par dfaut"

Mais je ne trouve pas de solution pour supprimer l'lment blanc...  ::cry:: 

Avez-vous une ide ?

Merci pour votre aide  ::D: 

Sam

----------


## BeepBeepVroom

Est-ce que t'as pens de faire afficher une valeur par dfaut.

J'avais dj rencontrer ce problme et de mmoire j'avais pass par une slection automatique sur un lment.

----------


## Samic

Oui, justement, j'ai russi  afficher une valeur par dfaut : lorsque j'ouvre le document InfoPath j'ai bien ma valeur par dfaut affiche, mais lorsque je droule la liste droulante, l'lment vide est toujours prsent...  ::?:

----------


## Samic

J'ai fait le tour de pas mal de Forum... Il y a beaucoup de personnes qui ont le mme problme sur ce forum : http://www.infopathdev.com

Il semblerai que ce soit une limite d'InfoPath lie  sa conception...  ::cry:: 

Voir le message  l'adresse suivante : http://www.infopathdev.com/forums/p/...926.aspx#11926

Rponse fournie par Microsoft :



> In regard to the above referenced bug, this behavior is by design and also occurs in InfoPath 2003. The reason this is by design is that in most cases you want to the user to make an explicit choice from the list  hence the blank line forces a selection (you could always add custom data validation to insure this field is not blank before the form is submitted, saved, etc.)
> 
> Now, you can change this behavior in a couple of ways:
> 
> - *Add a default value to the node the list is bound to. Keep in mind, this will not remove the blank line but will simply cause a value to be displayed in the box when opened:*
> Open your form template in Design ViewDisplay the Data Source task paneRight-click on the node the list box is bound to and choose PropertiesIn the Default Value field, enter a value that corresponds to one of the values returned from the data source
> 
> - *Hand modify the XSL to either remove the blank line or add text to that entry so instead of being a blank line it would show something like Select from this list*
> Open the XSN in Design ViewFrom the File menu choose Save as source files and save these to a new folderOpen the view that contains the control displaying the blank line - search for an entry that looks similar to this:
> ...


La deuxime solution aurait pu tre envisageable... Mais si les modifications sont perdues ds que le fichier est dit en mode Design, c'est difficilement maintenable...

----------

